# So, I let a learning groomer groom Vega.



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow I'm impressed. Some people are just naturals.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I like it a lot!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I liked that she took a little bit of a risk doing a mohawk, as some owners would flip out but I think it's a good quality to have as a groomer, it generally means you're always willing to learn something new and even think outside the box.

She also noticed he had a previous lamb cut pattern so she assumed that's what I liked to keep him in. The only different is she didn't do any blending so its more like a town and country i think, but i like it a lot. I think with that short of a body it almost looks better unblended, but who knows I might blend it myself and see how it looks.

She did a 5 blade on his body and he's never been that short before but I do like it and considered doing that myself eventually.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

I am so impressed. She is very obviously a natural at grooming. My hat is off to you for letting her try her hand at him. She has a very creative eye. I hope somehow you can pass some of these compliments on to her. Nice job!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Actually, I think he looks great like that!  For some reason it seems to suit him well. I agree that doing a mohawk was a serious risk, but you did say do whatever... LOL.. hmmmm, maybe you might be careful what groomer you say that too.... LOL. Seriously, I think he looks handsome like that, and I am not one who usually cares for shaved ears and such, but the whole head/neck clipping flows, and I think that is why it works so well. I also love the body trim a lot.

Great job, kudos to her!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

for a beginner groomer she did a really great job 
it looks like one of those allusive "manly" poodle cuts that so many people want there poodles in 
its very cute ^_^


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, I think he looks REALLY good o_o She did a great job on him! The cut looks great with his body shape and color! Though I would try blending the legs like you said to see how it looks.

Aren't standards just SO fun to groom?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Great job, that looks fantastic

I can't wait until I feel brave enough to try a trim oneday lol

But first I need the right equipment and to learn how to do it


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

kudos to her for a job well done and to you for being brave enough to let her do it


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Vega looks great. Love his gorgeous color. You'll have to post pics of Dodger after she finishes with him.


----------

